# Sale All things Computer, Laptops, Apple stuff



## scbjmshpv

*Updated on May 26th 2011*​
*Heat*: Cbshahji

*Payment:* Preffered paypal Non CC/amazon payment/newegg gift card/USPS money order
Paypal: cbshahji@yahoo.com

*Shipping:* all items will be shipped via USPS parcel with tracking number.

*WTT for*



> Good HTPC card with low profile ready must be able to do 1080p without a hitch and shouldn't use too much power as i only have 200 watts in new HTPC.
> SATA III SSD in good condition, size honestly doesn't matter (Both physical IE dimension and Technical in terms of GB)
> In Win Case hot swapable SATA+power cable (from inwin track or BUC cases)
> 2x5.25inch to 3x3.5inch Hot Swappable HD cage
> 8GB macbook PRO ram (DDR3 1333)



New Items

*Dell 3300MP Projector:* The projector is in great condition, it has cap on it and power cable. i also have VGA+USB for computer to DVI to projector cable which will be included (sorry no picture of cable forgot to take it) The Lamp has 177 Hours.













*Asking $250 Shipped.*


*Speaker System:*

*Logitech Z5500 speakers :* well take care off, with two fault (one speaker's feet missing rubber underneath and second one has slightly broken grill (black cloth grill) barely noticeable unless you look for it) remote has always been inside a bag so it's like brand new. comes with original box and accessories. just never used it that much being in dorm room. *$300->$275 Shipped* (UPS if it's cheaper than USPS which in this case might be) 

*Apple MacBook:* 

*iBook G4 :* In decent condition have been used fairly heavily, working just fine, however after upgrade to leopard (10.5 version sorry not sure about version and name of them as i didn't used it much) the trackpad doesn't show in preference, though i always used with external mouse. There is little opening on screen which isn't that big nor does it have any functionality problem. sorry for lot of images only one with this many to make sure i get everything right.

This is 14 inch version with 1.4GHz processor, 512MB ram, 60GB HD. entire spec is http://support.apple.com/kb/sp43

























*Asking $200 shipped*

*Ipods:*

*Hard Drive Case :* 

*WD Element case* : had WD 2TB black in it use it in my desktop now. Comes with Power Adapter and USB cable. *$20 shipped*

*Fantom Green Drive Case*: This had 1TB drives in it, has USB and Esata options and also power switch in the back, does come with power adapter

*Asking $20 shipped each or $35 for both, or $45 for all three of them.
*
*CPU :*

*Mother Board :*

*GIGABYTE GA-790FXTA-UD5 :* Motherboard is used with the 955BE above and has ran great, all the accessories came with it is unused except the I/O panel and mobo screws. 

NE Link









*Asking :- $150->$125 shipped.*

*RAM : *

*Laptops:* All laptops have slight wear and tear from regular use, if major i've posted in problem section of particular item.

*1. HP DVI 4:* The laptop has 2.2GHz core 2 duo, 4GB ram, Intel graphic, build in wireless N, build in webcam and microphone. The overall condition of the laptops is great with minor scratches on top shiny surface. comes with charger and working battery (both is original that came with laptop)

Problem: The Windows 7 sticker in the back is worn off so you can't see the key, however there is factory back up partition on the HD so you wouldn't have any problems.

Images.

*Asking $250 Shipped*

*Dell Vestro*: 1.6GHz C2D, 2GB ram, has one big scratch on it and few minor scratch, has all the perks like wireless N, DVD RW drive

Problem: Has OEM charger and needs new Battery It has little crack near Track pad doesn't problem functionality but should you know for detail





Images

*Asking $150 Shipped*

*Ipod Dock (older model)* works just fine, used it once or twice, but never got point of keeping it, put it back, has remote also. in original box.

image.

*Asking $30 Shipped or trade for newer generation apple remote.*

*Water Cooling parts*: I would like to sell this all together so lot of saving on shipping if not will part it out. Has this whole thing on dual xeon server.

*120 MM Radiator with back plate*: few bent fins but works just fine. not sure of the manufacture, but probably from swiftech/dengerden.  *$30->25 shipped.*

*2x 80 mm micro Radiator*, again few bent fins, but works just fine, needs little cleaning. *$20->15 each shipped. both for $25 Shipped*

*All three radiator $40 Shipped*.

*Nvidia 8800 water block*. needs fitting from one end (closing caps) works fine. *$30->25 shipped.*

*North bridge and South bridge block*: *$15 shipped each.*

*Swiftech Coolent, Swiftech thermal compound. Bunch of 1/4" tubing and brackets/nuts and bolts (it's been long since i've used them so not going to list all of them. Pretty sure there are more than you need.
Buy whole thing as package and i'll throw it in for free.*

Images.

*Whole package is for $115->$100->$90->$75 shipped.*

*Sold/Traded.*



> *Traded*



*PS3 slim to StealthRhino : Special thanks for putting your trust in me. in my old thread HERE*



> *Sold*




*Sold/Traded.*

*Traded*

*Sold*


> *Dell Latitude D620 : Sold to A15G on [H]*
> *Dell XPS M1530 : To TurkFX on Anandtech*
> *Compaq Perserio : Sold to 474545b on [H]*
> *i5 750 : sold to Proxyep **on Anandtech*
> *MSI mobo : Sold to Proxyep on Anandtech*
> *Gskill RAM : Sold to Proxyep **on Anandtech*
> *Cosmos S : sold to voodoojc on Anandtech*
> *Asus 1005HAB : Sold to JoeyC on Anandtech*
> *AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE : Sold to BURNTOIL3372 on [H]
> Apple Macbook Pro 13 : Sold to Asuka10456 on Anandtech*



I will consider all offers as long as they are in reasonable range. Please provide your Heat/Ebay when you send me PM so i can check for my safety too.


----------



## linux992

Would the motherboard come with all the accessories?


----------



## PohTayToez

You'll need to post pictures of everything your selling with a piece of paper with your screen name on it, just a precaution we take.  Get it up as quickly as you can, or the thread might get locked/deleted.

That being said I can probably dig up a power supply and case along the lines of what you're wanting.  Would you mind a branded case (HP, Dell, etc)?  I have a few generic cases but I think they're are normal size ATX, any mATX I have is probably a gutted prebuilt machine.  Also if you're interested I'd be willing to do a partial trade on the PS3 games.


----------



## scbjmshpv

Thanks, i'll put pictures with my screen name on it this weekend, i just copied and paste it from other site with images, will have them up this weekend.


----------



## mep916

scbjmshpv said:


> Thanks, i'll put pictures with my screen name on it this weekend, i just copied and paste it from other site with images, will have them up this weekend.



I'd like to see them up by tomorrow morning. You deal at [H] and anandtech so you should already know how it works.


----------



## scbjmshpv

more items added, and pictures are UP (due to limited picture upload please refer to link on Image part of item for direct link to images)


----------



## 1337dingo

pm sent


----------



## scbjmshpv

PM replied


----------

